# Ash trees



## Nari (28 August 2010)

Does anyone know if these have any medical purpose? I'm fairly sure they aren't poisonous -  I hope I'm not wrong! Both of mine are very keen on hoovering up any fallen leaves & attacking the ash tree they go past on the way to the field, in fact if the welsh cob is given the chance he'll do a very small rear to grab a leafy branch to munch on. I just wondered if there was some reason for their interest, or whether it's simply that it's plentiful greenery.


----------



## Rose Folly (28 August 2010)

They're fine, so far as I know. We have ash and willow trees in our fields and the horses love them - and do the same little rear as you describe to pull the branches down. I don't know the medicinal properties, if any, of ash, but the willow has aspirin in it, and the horses always doctor themselves on it if they're feeling achy or not quite right - and so much cheaper than the vet!!


----------



## marmalade76 (29 August 2010)

My ponies love ash leaves too.


----------



## Enfys (29 August 2010)

Taken from: http://www.controverscial.com/Ash.htm

"_The bark is astringent and together with its leaves has medicinal uses, which fetch prices worthy of the labour it takes to collect it.  The bark is collected from the trunk and the root with the latter being preferred.  It contains the bitter glucoside Fraxin, the bitter substance Fraxetin, tannin, quercetin, mannite, a little volatile oil, gum and malic acid.  _"

"_The leaves have diuretic, diaphoretic and purgative properties and are employed in modern herbal medicine for their laxative action, especially in the treatment of gouty and rheumatic complaints proving a useful substitute for Sienna, having a less griping effect.   _"

So, no, not poisonous, but from this I gather they may have a laxative effect taken in sufficient quantity!


----------



## amandap (29 August 2010)

Interesting link enfys, thanks.


----------



## Nari (29 August 2010)

Thanks enfys, that's interesting. Thank goodness the tree isn't in the field, mucking out could be "fun" if it was!


----------

